# Anyone driving Christmas Day?



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Got a few hours to kill, going out to give it a try.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I saw the 4am surges and very few cars out.. I decided to stay in.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

On Christmas day I'm usually bored out of my mind by 5-6pm. I may as well give it a shot tonight.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Couldn't believe it. Had a unknown person call at 930am in Xmas morning wanting to be taken in a Q7 about 100 minutes out of town and return at 800pm that night. I was in the midst of cooking for 21 family members coming for lunch. I couldn't do the outbound but 800PM was doable. $800.00 cash return with credit card details to pay for any extras or cancellations. Also asked for a sms' d request (official purchase order) to back me up if I needed to hit the card. OK he said. 2 minutes later a photo of his Black Amex card pops up.....I then realised I asked for too little!

Found a friendly non-Christian Q7 operator to do the 1st leg fairly easily. Then went out myself for the return. They were happy with the service at such short notice, where happy that they could get to and back from such a remote spot and enjoy a great family day. Tossed me another $150 tip which made it so much better for the 4 hours needed to do the job.

Basically paid for all the food and grog for the day at my place! Merry Xmas!!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Been busy non stop since 7am on I-Drive


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Couldn't believe it. Had a unknown person call at 930am in Xmas morning wanting to be taken in a Q7 about 100 minutes out of town and return at 800pm that night. I was in the midst of cooking for 21 family members coming for lunch. I couldn't do the outbound but 800PM was doable. $800.00 cash return with credit card details to pay for any extras or cancellations. Also asked for a sms' d request (official purchase order) to back me up if I needed to hit the card. OK he said. 2 minutes later a photo of his Black Amex card pops up.....I then realised I asked for too little!
> 
> Found a friendly non-Christian Q7 operator to do the 1st leg fairly easily. Then went out myself for the return. They were happy with the service at such short notice, where happy that they could get to and back from such a remote spot and enjoy a great family day. Tossed me another $150 tip which made it so much better for the 4 hours needed to do the job.
> 
> Basically paid for all the food and grog for the day at my place! Merry Xmas!!


I have no clue what any of those services are.. are they related to uber?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I have no clue what any of those services are.. are they related to uber?


Nope, private booking from someone searching the internet for a licensed/ accredited Chauffeur service. In our conversation he said he does use Uber, but for big jobs prefers to talk with the operator first, ensure what vehicle he is getting, prebook the return and strike a set price.

Like you figured UberOne all services that Uber doesn't offer.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I see, so you also work for an operator company using your own or a company provided car?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Couldn't believe it. Had a unknown person call at 930am in Xmas morning wanting to be taken in a Q7 about 100 minutes out of town and return at 800pm that night. I was in the midst of cooking for 21 family members coming for lunch. I couldn't do the outbound but 800PM was doable. $800.00 cash return with credit card details to pay for any extras or cancellations. Also asked for a sms' d request (official purchase order) to back me up if I needed to hit the card. OK he said. 2 minutes later a photo of his Black Amex card pops up.....I then realised I asked for too little!
> 
> Found a friendly non-Christian Q7 operator to do the 1st leg fairly easily. Then went out myself for the return. They were happy with the service at such short notice, where happy that they could get to and back from such a remote spot and enjoy a great family day. Tossed me another $150 tip which made it so much better for the 4 hours needed to do the job.
> 
> Basically paid for all the food and grog for the day at my place! Merry Xmas!!


Well Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Well Merry Christmas !!


Thank you & Good night!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Got a few hours to kill, going out to give it a try.


I guess I could get my lazy butt out of my PJ's and at least go online. Christmas days are for PJ's !! (I also injured my back terribly getting this tree in the stand by myself...was a stupid thing to do!)


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

I went out on Christmas Eve in Los Angeles. It was very slow, but I got a few rides. Will try Christmas Day after 7pm.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I guess I could get my lazy butt out of my PJ's and at least go online. Christmas days are for PJ's !! (I also injured my back terribly getting this tree in the stand by myself...was a stupid thing to do!)
> View attachment 3070


that's a ★★★★★ home.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> I went out on Christmas Eve in Los Angeles. It was very slow, but I got a few rides. Will try Christmas Day after 7pm.


Pak's like to go out partying show off new cloths


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Been busy non stop since 7am on I-Drive


What is I-Drive


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> What is I-Drive


International Drive AKA tourist hell in the Orlando/Kissimmee area


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Well yesterday was kinda slow, streets died down after 11pm. I'm not sure how today will be but I'm most likely stayin in. Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Drove for 5 hours made about $50, not bad by uber standards. Of course no tips from the godless red Chinese commies going to Universal. Merry Christmas ya filthy animals!


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I might turn on my app now.


----------



## mrberger (Dec 18, 2014)

Uberette said:


> I might turn on my app now.


Let us know how it work out for you.


----------



## Chicago Duck (Dec 20, 2014)

I plan on waiting until tomorrow morning to hit it (4 am to 10 am ) enjoying family today


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> that's a ★★★★★ home.


thanks DOWU!






That's my patio which I decorated by myself AFTER unknown (at the time) injury to my back after Christmas tree stunt. I wanted all to be nice for my Army son that came home for Christmas the next day.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I also injured my back terribly getting this tree in the stand by myself...was a stupid thing to do![/ATTACH]


I did the same thing... We were erecting it up with my son once the wood was in the stand and I pushed it, so I tweaked my back, the rib muscles in the mid-back. It hurts! Took me about a week and half to recover. This sitting 8-12 hours gig doesn't help with the back at all. But the tree looks grand:


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Family just left. Kid is about to go to bed. I just logged in and got a ping 16 minutes away... Let it expire. We'll see how the night goes.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Drove today - did very well - got $50 in tip then quit around 1pm to cook/eat with the family.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

First time I've kicked people out of my car just happened! 

They ordered UberX. Said they had 5 people (minimum fare ride). Then 7 people try to pile in, sitting in laps. My daughter's car seat was in the trunk, otherwise I could have squeezed them in legally, but they didn't request XL. I told them they couldn't ride sitting on laps. It's illegal. They said something like, "We're paying, so it's up to us." Oh hell no. I said, "You know what, all of you have to get out." Then they started pleading with me. "We'll give you a $20 tip." I said no. 

They said I had to take them because I was there and that I had to cancel and refund their money so they don't get charged. I told them take it up with UBER. They were like, "No, not UBER. You're here now and we're paying. You have to take us."

I said, "It's my car. Get out. I'm not taking you. I'm not getting a citation on Christmas."

One said, "Thanks for ruining our ****ing Christmas."

Then I went off. "I'm not doing something ****in illegal for you on ****in Christmas! I have a child at home!"

Also, when I first pulled up, one of them threw something, and it hit the roof of my car. I should've locked the door and cancelled the ride then.

I also told them that many passengers is an XL ride. After I cancelled, I got a request from them. They requested X again. Dipshits.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> First time I've kicked people out of my car... Dipshits.


Shoulda stayed home. JC wasn't happy.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Very slow evening for me. I reluctantly accepted a ping from a rider with a 4.3 rating. The ****er cancelled the ride only after I arrived at destination, was nowhere to be found, and never replied to my text asking where he was.

Called it a night early. Made a much better use of my time tonight doing laundry and watching DVD's.


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I drove for 1.5 hours and I had three rides and made about 30.00. I didn't want to drive anymore even though there was no traffic.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> "We're paying, so it's up to us."


wow. Unbelievable.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> wow. Unbelievable.


Truly.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

QUOTE="JaxBeachDriver, post: 116587, member: 5419"]First time I've kicked people out of my car just happened!

They ordered UberX. Said they had 5 people (minimum fare ride). Then 7 people try to pile in, sitting in laps. My daughter's car seat was in the trunk, otherwise I could have squeezed them in legally, but they didn't request XL. I told them they couldn't ride sitting on laps. It's illegal. They said something like, "We're paying, so it's up to us." Oh hell no. I said, "You know what, all of you have to get out." Then they started pleading with me. "We'll give you a $20 tip." I said no.

They said I had to take them because I was there and that I had to cancel and refund their money so they don't get charged. I told them take it up with UBER. They were like, "No, not UBER. You're here now and we're paying. You have to take us."

I said, "It's my car. Get out. I'm not taking you. I'm not getting a citation on Christmas."

One said, "Thanks for ruining our ****ing Christmas."

Then I went off. "I'm not doing something ****in illegal for you on ****in Christmas! I have a child at home!"

Also, when I first pulled up, one of them threw something, and it hit the roof of my car. I should've locked the door and cancelled the ride then.

I also told them that many passengers is an XL ride. After I cancelled, I got a request from them. They requested X again. Dipshits.[/QUOTE]

you did a good job handling that situation. It happens often in cabs as well. You stood your ground and made them understand your point of view. but unfortunately you can't put brains in pack of idiots.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Went out late tonight for a little. Was just ok night. Low fares, eating up time, made a little. On way home was surging by my house for a little while so was going to try to get a last good fare but as soon as I hit the area, the surge ended. I got a ping from a bar I know with a lower rated pax. Would have taken him with the surge but without surge not worth the risk of taking a drunk pax somewhere. No other ubers for at least 10min around. This is where the lower rates are going to affect business because it's not worth my time and risk(and I'm sure others ) to take certain risks with what we get paid and riders will suffer . I'll stick to the safer (no drunks, late nights,etc...) rides and am fine with that


----------

